# trailer loading question? not training related!



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i was once told that when pulling one horse in a 2 horse straight load trailer to put the horse on the left side. (let me know if i am wrong)

so i always assumed if you had one horse heavier then the other to put the heavier on the left and the lighter one on the right.

then this past weekend after my first time traveling with two horses in the trailer i started with the heavier one on the right and lighter on the left and had no issues but then on the way home i did the reverse i had the lighter one on the right and heavier on the left

i didnt notice any differences in the way the trailer moved or pulled..so does it matter how you load them?? 

the weight difference is a small arab 14.3 h vs a twh cross 16h with a weight difference of anywhere from 200+ lbs 

thanks for the human training in this matter


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

the reasoning behind the heavier weight/sole horse on the left is because roads are designed to have a peak in the center. for safety reasons and to balance out the "tip" of the trailer, the weight should go towards the left side (if you drive on the right side of the road).


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I've honestly never heard of that...
Now that i think of it, though, whenever i pull my horse i always have a habit of putting her in on the left, but when my friend hauls her horse she puts him in on the right ha ha.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Exactly what crimson said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thank you crimson knew there was a logical reason behind it !!


----------



## netty83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have always loaded on the right and never had any problems. My friend loads to left and she has no problems.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Crimson is right, I was taught to always load a single horse on the 'inside', toward the centre of the road as well.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

As Crimson said and also because if the trailer tires go off the road edge, there will be less weight on the tire off the road and the trailer will be easier to control. One horse on the right with the tire slipping off the road is more likely to go out of control and possibly flipping. Some roads have a big drop off of the pavement. People overcorrect and have terrible wrecks.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

The heaviest weight needs to go to the "inside" of the road - whether that is the left or right side would depend on the country in which one is driving ;-)


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> As Crimson said and also because if the trailer tires go off the road edge, there will be less weight on the tire off the road and the trailer will be easier to control. One horse on the right with the tire slipping off the road is more likely to go out of control and possibly flipping. Some roads have a big drop off of the pavement. People overcorrect and have terrible wrecks.


 
i did not know that allison thanks for sharing.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Hmmmm, interesting. I had never heard of that before.


----------

